# Angler of the Month Award (Contest)



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

P&S Striper Contest to Determine December's Angler of the Month

_(Passed this by Sandflea and he told me he likes the idea and to put it up on the board to see what the peanut gallery, ahh, members, think about this idea to determine December's Angler of the Month.)_

December's Angler of the Month will be decided by the P&S board member who catches the biggest striper during the month of November.

Rules:
1. Largest (in length) wins.
2. Fish must be caught off a pier or surf.
3. Fish must be caught during the month of November.
4. A picture must be submitted. (SEE BELOW) 
5. Angler must be a registered member prior to November 1.
6. Fish must be caught from the Atlantic seaboard - sorry, I know this is a virtual site but most of us anglers live here next to the Atlantic and it's tributaries.

No here's the fun part. Each entry will be emailed to (Sandflea will fill in the blank here) along with details on the measurements of the fish, when, where, lure/bait used, etc. This info will be kept a secret until the winner is decided by Sandflea. (Picture it like the weight-in at the final day at the BassMaster's Classic)
The December's Angler of the Month (the contest winner) will be posted the first part of December.

So give me your feedback, especially on the rules, on what you think of this idea to determine the Angler of the Month for December. Who knows, this could turn out to be an annual P&S event.

Photos - I know we're all adults and most of us act like it too. But there maybe some of us characters that may tend to "stretch the truth" a little when telling fishing stories. That's why a photo may be necessary for a valid entry. You don't need a digital camera either. Just buy one of those waterproof disposable cameras with a flash (cause you know the big boys are caught at night) and have the photo developed and put on a CD. It's a few bucks more but sure beats paying $300 for a camera.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I like it!*

*Let it be done!*


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Great idea. But it will be dang near impossable for me to catch a striper, even a baby one, down here in GA. Maybe pick a fish everyone has a shot at. 

I absolutly like the concept.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Great Idea*

But can I get Angler of th month again?


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

so if i catch one in a boat and they dump me onshore to take a pic.. does that count? lol


----------



## Mummichog (May 19, 2003)

*Not exactly surf...definitely not a pier.*

Does wading in the bay count...like Gwynns Island?


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Splendid Idea*


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I think is will work so go let's go for it.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Sorry for the Typos Let's go for it is what I wanted to say that's what happens when you don't have your First coffee.


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

thats a good idea, might be hard for me because i think i only have 4 days to fish in november. I think after it sand flea should put all the pics up on the site in like a gallery called like striper or something.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

chest2head&glassy said:


> *P&S Striper Contest to Determine December's Angler of the Month
> 
> ...6. Fish must be caught from the Atlantic seaboard - sorry, I know this is a virtual site but most of us anglers live here next to the Atlantic and it's tributaries....*


If this leaves out all the fisherman who fish the Cheasapeake Bay, then I think it's not fair. Some people do not want to fish in the Ocean due to the long drive to fish there.

Please clarify whether or not the Cheasapeake Bay (and it's tributaries (i.e. Choptank, etc.) are part of the contest...


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

> Please clarify whether or not the Cheasapeake Bay (and it's tributaries (i.e. Choptank, etc.) are part of the contest...


I need a Military waiver to fish the Yellow Sea or Sea of Japan and a different fish


Chit if I could catch any fish here it would be a Miracle


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

> Please clarify whether or not the Cheasapeake Bay (and it's tributaries (i.e. Choptank, etc.) are part of the contest...


Sorry, let me clarify. Yes, definately the Chesapeake Bay is part of the contest. I wanted it to say, the Atlantic, the Atlantic's bays and inlets and it's tributaries. (I'm trying to eliminate those monster stripers caught in some landlocked lakes like we have down here in VA like Lake Anna and Lake Gaston.)


> Does wading in the bay count...like Gwynns Island?


Yes - that's considered 'surf'. I've caught my biggest cow off of Gwynn's, but was in a boat.


> But it will be dang near impossable for me to catch a striper, even a baby one, down here in GA. Maybe pick a fish everyone has a shot at.


I don't think there is another fish that's available to most of the anglers on the board besides the striper this part of the year.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I think we need to toss in a different fish for the southern folks, maybe redfish? Or perhaps we should run the same contest in a different month for them?


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

How about the biggest striper OR red drum (redfish for you Florida folks). They are both targeted in November, right? They are about the same size, right? (I had to look thru the past picture gallery because my largest drum was a yearling at best - 30" and my PR for striper off the beach was 28").


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

That makes it fair for everyone now . Great Idea Sand flea. 
You all have my vote . Now if I could only find that old PIC , or do we have to hold up the newspaper in the PIC.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

great idea...

for pictures, should we put like a bottle of corona or tape measure next to it to verify the size? I think you can play alot of games with photos, if you know what I mean...


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Could be fun. Especially if I remember my Camera.
Several different fish should apply
Stripers, Red Drum, Black Drum and Snook of course but really any exceptional catch should be allowed. The limit should be saltwater from the shore in any state that we have a forum.


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

jangwuah said:


> *Penn 9500SS I think you can play alot of games with photos, if you know what I mean... *



Sounds like a great idea.............

Hey jangwuah, wanna see what a 12 lb Spot looks like


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

yea for a pic put it next to a tape measurer. that way it makes it fair.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Outstanding idea. Guess I'll have to get my butt out of the boat more often.

Catman.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I think that this is a great idea, but not one to do every month. It seems likes fun to do once in a while. We shouldn't do this every month, Angler of the month shouldn't turn into a competition, but a reward for an angler that is recognized by their peers as it has been. But this idea seems like fun, seems like I'm gonna have to try AI later in the year.
-Anthony


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah I am down for this also. Rules sound good also.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Yea, redfish for us southern folks will be allright.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Yeap,I like the idea of a drummie thrown in,cause down here stripers can hold out till Dec to bite,at least the bigguns anyway. 
I also like the idea of not posting the pics until after the contest, and Sandflea being the impartial judge.. That makes it fair with no questions afterwards..


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

My suggestion in posting pic is to but the fish along side of a tape measurer and then send them in to Sandflea and that should be no question as to the size of the fish.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Yeap,that sounds fair enough tape and fish in pic.. Caught a 38 incher tonight(red one),waitin for a bigger one..


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

Good puppie bite this morning before sunup in the slough south of the pier, we caught 11 with the largest 32" green grubs on a trout rod. will not be long now, heading out in about 30 minutes now that the wind has started, with plenty of cobb heads, I think its going to bust loose in a couple of days.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Alright, folks. Send me your biggest striper/red pics and we'll go from there.

This'll be fun. Good idea chest2head&glassy!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Good luck to all and I hope I catch a 60 #er and lose to everone else. Just be able to fish make me a winner.


----------



## Crabby_84 (Sep 25, 2003)

OK
so we have to catch it in november got that....and since i live in georgia it has to be a friegin redfish....sigh got that but i was wondering what happens when i win the angler of the month award and everyone has to be like wow that crabby kid sure is one amazing angler and then i will just stand there and smile with my redfish that will weigh like jack chit considering that rocks get way bigger then redfish and that how in the hell are you gonna compare the 2.......and 3 you cant keep big reds and 4 any smo can throw half a soft shell crab out and land a grandy rock ...sigh ok sorry ill admit i wont be able to catch a 60+ lb red and if someone on these boards does then they better take it to dnr and get there citation for the new record.


-crabby


----------



## Crabby_84 (Sep 25, 2003)

In stead of just whining i say we all just fish and turn in our best fish then vote? Ya know like vote on who's catch was the best...obviously you bay folks have a great fishing location but i bet i can turn in some pretty nice pics of some sheepshead in the comming months ...i dont know bare with me!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Crabby_84 said:


> *OK
> so we have to catch it in november got that....and since i live in georgia it has to be a friegin redfish....sigh got that but i was wondering what happens when i win the angler of the month award and everyone has to be like wow that crabby kid sure is one amazing angler and then i will just stand there and smile with my redfish that will weigh like jack chit considering that rocks get way bigger then redfish and that how in the hell are you gonna compare the 2.......and 3 you cant keep big reds and 4 any smo can throw half a soft shell crab out and land a grandy rock ...sigh ok sorry ill admit i wont be able to catch a 60+ lb red and if someone on these boards does then they better take it to dnr and get there citation for the new record.
> 
> 
> -crabby *


 I'm missing what you are saying,Crabby,I guess? Rockfish grow bigger than reds?? You can't keep one this IS true,but you can sure lay him there,get the measurement,take a pic, throw a tag in him,and release.. Don't really know how you'd compair the two,except for a fight the red would pull the "sissy in the striped suit" all over the ocean.....  Just poking fun,I know they are a blast on plugs..


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

> Don't really know how you'd compair the two,except for a fight the red would pull the "sissy in the striped suit" all over the ocean.....


Sho 'nuff
especially from the surf 

Looks like good ground rules to me. It seems this month should be good for both species. I hope to enter a picture of each


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Yeah DD I'm with you. Atleast where we fish the Red ones are bigger on average. I know you catch many drum oner 50", more than me, but how many stripers are caught over 50"? Not many. And a 40" drum would pull a 50" striper all over the ocean!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

*Crabby?????*



> i will just stand there and smile with my redfish that will weigh like jack chit considering that rocks get way bigger then redfish and that how in the hell are you gonna compare the 2.......and 3 you cant keep big reds and 4 any smo can throw half a soft shell crab out and land a grandy rock ...sigh ok sorry ill admit i wont be able to catch a 60+ lb red and if someone on these boards does then they better take it to dnr and get there citation for the new record.



From another site I frequent:

posted 09-30-2003 07:46 AM 
Excellent…enjoyed the way you laid out the action thru the pic’s…that Drum looks to be 50# +…


posted 09-30-2003 08:08 AM 
50+ in easy and 60+ lbs easy. Biggest fish I've seen this year. Sweeeeeeeet.

So, what is your beef?

If it works you can see pictures of the critter.

http://www.stripersonline.com/ubb547/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=8;t=001284


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

You'll probably have to copy the address and insert to get it going, that is how I had to. By the way, up here can only keep 17" - 24" red drum I believe. As for your smo comment and rock, going to AI late November, don't use soft crab, but cut bunker, and if it is typical November weather, come on up and join us in a 15 - 20 noreast, with rain and temps mid 30's, we usually arrive around 6:30 am and stay until the following night so I figure it's about 36 hours without sleep, lots of changing of wet cloths, some bitter cold times, and soooo easy, "any smo can do it". So are ya in SMO?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Clyde said:


> *Yeah DD I'm with you. Atleast where we fish the Red ones are bigger on average. I know you catch many drum oner 50", more than me, but how many stripers are caught over 50"? Not many. And a 40" drum would pull a 50" striper all over the ocean! *


 Glad ta see and "ole friend" checkin out the "new board"... 
Got a 44 today,still waitin for a bigger one,but got pics just in case I ain't so lucky next time.. I know a 50" striper can't outpull a 50inch drum,but sure would like to catch one that big to find out for sure!!


----------



## Crabby_84 (Sep 25, 2003)

ROFL, i know what the weather is like....lived in churchton md for like 5 years...


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

So smo, still wondering, what's your beef? Drum at least here get bigger than striper, and the invite is open. Will fish AI until mid December when striper action slows to a crawl, and restart in February when it seems to begin again. BTW, what's Churchton got to do with striper fishing on AI Oct, Nov, Dec, Feb and March? Got a gut feeling ya never fished a 15-20 noreast, with the rain and temps in the 30's, probably too busy ROFL by the heater. Just my two cents to the "fishing king" though it may be too high of a price to begin with. But, I can say, you do amuse me.


----------



## Crabby_84 (Sep 25, 2003)

im down ....at in feb sure ill be there and ill show you how its done. Just gotta find the days in my busy school scedule. O yeah , im glad i amused ya. My amusement will come when i land about 40 more stripers then you when they blitz. And remember i said that.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

LOL I bet when you guys meet you will probably become the best of friends. You'll see! Remember I said that!


----------



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

maybe the contest should be any species. the winner could be the person to make the most spectacular catch. who knows when anyone will nab a new state record for any species of fish. just enter your personal best fish for the month, and then anyone could vote on 10 or so photos, selected impartially by sandflea, to determine the angler of the month. or, only past angler's of the onth could vote on the photos. they decide who the newcomer to the club is.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

There are only a few gamefish that are larger than red drum or rockfish that can be caught from shore during november. Cobia, Tarpon, and Black Drum are the only ones that come to mind. The chances of catching a Cobia or Tarpon are very slim and the Black Drum isn't as sought after as the Red Drum or Rockfish. If you can think of another gamefish, let me know.
-Anthony


----------



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

hey ant, you're just thinking about where you live. granted most people here are from carolina to delaware. but, there are no striper in florida, and the west coast drum run is about done where i am in florida. but the fall king mackeral are just now showing up, and there are plenty of big snook in florida. is the angler of the month winning for the biggest fish, or the best catch. a rare monster tog or doormat flounder, could be a better catch than a big red or striper when a large percentage of the board is catching drum and stripers all november. i'll probably just be getting pinfish and neddlefish all month anyway. if the contest is open to all species, then everyone is involved. and if sandflea, or whomever votes, wants he can pick a big striper or red anyway.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

The whole thing's getting confusing.

Red or striper, biggest fish wins. Send me your pictures.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, crabguy, in Feb, I wouldn't exactly call it a blitz. You pick a friend to go with me on AI and I'll pick one to go with you (of course the officails can fish), no blues strictly stripers, start at 7:00 am continue through midnight the next day. Biggest striper wins, but, you and I will have a side bet, $100 says you can't, won't and don't 



> land about 40 more stripers then you


Remember I said that.

 

You pick the dates, and I'll be on AI. one on one.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Hey Sandcasting,
You're right I forgot about king mackeral. A big flounder or snook would also be a great catch but really big tog are almost always caught on boats. Since the contest was for length I didn't include species such as tog, flounder, or snook. But since Sand Flea said red drum and stripers only, I guess our opinions don't count   . Just fooling around. Seems like everyone has been on edge lately.
-Anthony

PS: My money is on Shaggy


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

*Thanks Anthony* 

O, you are in for fifty, I'm in for fifty and we split 50/50. 

Wanna be my official with crabby?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Sure I'm in for 50. I'll be the official if you need me. It'll be fun to fish with a "pro" like Crabby. Anyone can talk the talk but can they walk the walk or something like that, I forget how it goes. 
-Anthony


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Okay Anthony, he picks the date, you and I get off, I'll supply the bait and food for you (afterall, you are my official), then when he is a no show, you and I will be on the beach fishing, and though it sounds nasty, with the proper preperation, all is good.

But, when I catch a striper, and he ain't there (ya know "busy schedule", like he has a full time job a wife and two daughters, thanks Sharon), you can hand me a fifty, I'll hand you two twenties and a ten, and we both win.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Shaggy, remind me to never get on your bad side.  

BTW can I be an observer too? Always wanted ta try AI.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Cdog

Only have two "bad sides".

First and foremost, messing with family

Second and very close second messing with the surffishing especially AI, like I have stated before "It's my home away from home"

Now, you wanna be there in February? This really could become a P&S event. Or, I can give you about a weeks notice from beginning of November through mid Decenber, or after the event in February through late April early May. Only condition is that is ya ain't a guy with much size, much like myself (I be 5'5" 120 pounds), you may want to drive to the park, so your driving discomfort is minimal (I only got a Jeep Wrangler from late 80's and with gear though fine with a little guy like me some bigger people may not get the leg room.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Cdog,*

No worries mate. Shaggy's really a pussycat and a hell of a nice guy! ....Tightlines


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks Hat, but like I said, don't mess with my family first, surf fishing and therefore AI, 'cause if you do, it becomes personal.

Other than that, I probably am just a pussycat, but, it beats the heck out of being "sugar".


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Oh man,*

your gonna be in trouble when suge....errrr, I mean FLF see's this.  ....LOL


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Oooops, my bad. Let him know I didn't mean it. Heck, ya goota do it for me Hat, I am just a puddytat.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Shaggy, got a 4x4 with rod/cooler rack that I use in Hat. Can I drive out there?


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes, but I hear Hat. is free, AI $70 ,ORV plus $20 annual entance permit. Cdog, AI Feb Mar or April, and I am there with you, but in return, Hat. next fall (Nov late Dec early), with Hat and FL.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

shaggy, sounds good to me.


----------



## Crabby_84 (Sep 25, 2003)

o yeah forgot to ask where the heck is AI?


-crabby.


o yeah shaggy ill be there......so keep talking your trash over this come the winter we will c....and why your home turf...hell i am the collegekid how about you come down here sometime before ummm the year 2004?! Come fish in my back yard and see how you do.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

AI, Assateague Island, beens you from Churchton, MD, figured it was fair, it's your backyard and mine, what could be a more even playing field? Before you get to Ocean City, south toward Berlin, follow the signs to the park. Looks like lots of volunteers if you ain't got your ORV permit for the sand.

Now, might be able to talk to someone I know, and maybe we could do Hatteras in February, though AI is more interesting that time of year, and you were the one that made the comment. 

Remember, any "Smo" can do it.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*And..*

Who are the leaders to date?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Leaders? Nobody.

I haven't gotten any entries yet. Which is weird, considering I've heard of giant red blitzes around Ocracoke...


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Sandflea*

Sometimes the Angler of the Month is posted before the end of the month. In the case of December's honoree, will you take pictures up til the last day of November.....or is there an earlier cut off date?

Thanks!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'll take entries up until the last day.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Man, I should have sent in my 18 1/16" skinny, worm-infested striper. I'd be winning.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Worms? Where'd he have worms? In the flesh?


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

I didn't open it up to see but it was covered with sores. (So I assume it was infested with some bacteria) I remember reading about the sores and the majority of the fish had worms too.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

sand flea said:


> *I'll take entries up until the last day. *


Flea,

Does every state get equal representation? Some forums have two states listed in them (MD/DE, SC/GA).


----------

